# surge but no surge?



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that while I see Surge on both X and XL, but the Ping comes in without showing the surge next to PAX rating. 
At the same time if I try to log-off I get the message, that the "rates are 1x or 2x right now, Do you still want to log-off?" If I stay online then I get a ping again without the Surge showing. 

Educate me please.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You can get a request outside of a surge zone. Just because the zone is red doesn't mean someone is going to request a ride close to you.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

Nope, that was my first thought as well, but the surge is coming smack dab in the middle on RED. 
On Halloween night I even noticed that surge playing tricks as the pax was literally in front of me and at 4x surge on X, his Ping came in standard. 
Good thing the police had blocked the street he was on and I cancelled to pick up another right away which showed surge of 2.5x still lower than what was showing on my screen, but he tip $10 and a POT pamphlet for a 15 minute ride.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Pot is best tip.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I have filmed proof, two separate phones driver and rider apps. Only reason is to herd drivers towards areas with no/low driver numbers. It's pretty low on Uber's behalf if they were heavily confronted on the discrepancy they'd just claim a temporary tech issue.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

During the edc festival Uber jacked up the surge and sent me a text saying demand is high look on the map to see for yourself.

To me that is proof they have the ability to manually jack it up.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Faux surges. I see them all the time in this market.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> To me that is proof they have the ability to manually jack it up.


It's their app, so obviously they can make it do whatever they want. You realize a surge is not a natural phenomenon, like a bolt of lightning, right? The whole thing is an Uber invention. They don't have to have any surges at all.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Another one of those dickish comments lol

What I mean is they say it's all automated by demand 

I'm saying they can pull the strings from the desk.. Which they've said they don't do


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Uber has been accused of Shenanigans by several drivers here. Also, several have shown proof of such.
So please take that into consideration. Surge seems to be the most grey area in ridesharing !! Thank you.


----------

